# Открытый раздел > После рождения > Вопрос: Витамин Д

## freedom

Дочке третий месяц. Как то с плановым визитом пришла к нам медсестра, Аленка спала, и та даже проходить не стала, но тем не менее, без осмотра и видимых показаний сказала пить витамин Д для профилактики рахита. (по капле в день ребенку) Ну понятно, зима, солнышка мало, муж сходил, купил. А я почитала инструкцию, а там в составе бензиловый спирт и противопоказаний куча...на форумах тоже отзывы разные. Кто-нибдь сталкивался с такой практикой наших доблестных мед работников и что делали все-таки? У меня так и стоит не разу не открытый пузырек и я вся в сомнениях...

----------


## IRISCHKA

Моей средней дочери прописывали вит. Д. Врач при осмотре заметил залысину на затылке и назначила в срочном порядке витамин Д, т.к. это один из симптомов рахита, хотя в остальном ребенок развивался отлично, ну т. е. других признаков не было. Я дала дочке только раз и высыпала аллергия, очень сильно, на лице, руках, попе. А так как она на гв была и за питанием своим я следила, несколько не сомневалась, что именно из-за этого препарата. Вобщем больше я ей давать не стала и ничего не потеряла, думаю. Соне, моей младшей тоже для профилактики рахита советовали пропить курс, но я не стала ей давать.

----------


## olga_s

На нашем единственном посещении педиатра в месяц - нам тоже его прописали для профилактики - всем прописывают - есть лысина, нет лысины... я не верю в витамин Д и давать его не стала)) 26 лет назад моей маме никто в поликлинике про витамин Д не говорил - рахитиком я не выросла) ну и 50 лет назад никто его не давал, и 100, и 200... имхо - в грудном молоке есть ВСЕ для нормального роста и развития ребенка.

----------


## olga_s

а залысинка бывает из-за лежания на спине - ребенок головой вертит - вот и волосы выкатываются.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Я то и думала, что лежит малыш на спинке головкой вертит..., а мне - рахит, я все таки не специалист, вот и засомневалась. Тем более я искала инфу про это и там действительно было такое, что залысина, один из симптомов рахита, но при наличии других симптомов.

----------


## Polixenia

а я даю Лизе витамин Д, аквадетрим, с октября-ноября и по март-апрель включительно. У нее, кстати, никаких залысин не было, потому что они бывают именно от дефицита витамина Д, а не от того, что деть лежит на спине:Р 

Перед тем как начать давать витамин, много чего читала. Больше всего, конечно, на своем любимом сайте М.М. Малярской. В частности, хочу скинуть одну ее цитатку касательно витамина Д, а также несколько ссылочек на эту тему (ответы педиатра Суламифи мамам). 


_Привет всем! Хочу спросить по поводу витамина Д и предупреждения рахита. Т.к. родилась наша девочка в конце сентября, педиатр прописала пить Аквадетрим 1 каплю в день для предупреждения рахита. В инструкции написано, что препарат проникает в грудное молоко, если его употребляет кормящая мать. Может, логичнее и "добрее" его пить мне, а ребенок с молоком всосет? Вообще, у Комаровского так и написано, что витамин Д для детей на грудном вскармливании должна принимать мама, но педиатр удивилась и сказала, что это несерьезно. А если таки вливать в ребенка, как лучше? Опять-таки по инструкции надо его в воде разводить, может, просто на сосок накапать?
Еще тут на форуме нашла, что надо Аквадетрим обязательно в холодильнике хранить — не знала, блин ((Никто не предупредил.
13:49 10.11.2008, Shinshilla



	можно капать прямо на язык. не надо мешать сосок с вкусом витамина Д, вдруг не понравится, зачем. грудь — это молоко. а витамин из пузырька.
кому-то лучше усваивается водный раствор, кому-то масляный
хранить в холодильнике
если не получается интуитивно угадать, как давать, тогда слушаться педиатра
из молока и маминых витаминов — все фигня. было бы так просто, не было бы проблемы
есть безрахитные дети. думаю это особенности обмена (конституциональные, национальные и тп). лучше не рисковать, но можно рискнуть и подождать, если ребенок под наблюдением педиатра, есть кому вовремя спохватиться.
Вы хотите подождать пока Г. Л. полысеет? вы можете не дожить до того момента, чтоб дать ему витаминку лет в 70. вам придется ловить другие признаки. запоры, потливость, плохой сон
23:51 10.11.2008, Myriamm_

http://www.myriamm.ru/hilite.php?url...D0%B8%D0%BC#s1

http://www.myriamm.ru/hilite.php?url...D0%B8%D0%BC#s1

Аквадетрим, действительно, может давать аллергическую реакцию. Педиатры в этом случае советуют переходить либо на Вигантол (масляный р-р витамина Д), либо на поливитамины, в которых он содержатся.

----------


## Polixenia

Еще добавлю про рахит. Я, например, наивно полагала, что его признаками являются только влажные ладошки и лысый затылок. И только когда внимательнее стала изучать тему, поняла, что признаков намного больше. Тот же плохой сон, запоры... А мы те же проблемы со сном списываем исключительно на зубки, на животик и т.д. На что угодно, но только не на рахит. И я вот думаю: откуда такое в нас упрямство? Неверие в то, что это, в принципе, возможно? Я бы тоже не верила и не давала, если бы жила где-нибудь южнее, если бы воздух был почище и если мое собственное питание было идеально-сбалансированным. Увы, я не могу похвастаться ни одним, ни вторым, ни третьим... 

Ну, и опять же у меня есть с чем сравнить) Насте я не давала витамин Д. Затылок был лысый-лысый. Лизе даю с ее 6 или 7 месяцев. Волосы растут равномерно, хотя она, как и все дети, лежит на спине, вертит головой в стороны. 

Я не агитирую, если что. Просто привожу факты.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Ну у нас кроме лысины не было никаких признаков, ни влажных ладошек, ни запоров и ре спокойный, развитие тоже в норме, вес, рост. Лысина к годику кстати обросла волосами. А вот аллергия была очень сильная, ре просто в один миг покрылся сыпью и плакал очень, поэтому заменить я не пыталась на другой препарат, боялась повторной реакции, не хотелось на ребенке эксперементировать.

----------


## kazangi

имхо, прежде чем что-то давать, надо убедиться, что этого действительно в организме не хватает, причем не по внешним признакам (они часто субъективно оцениваются), а сдать анализы, а потом уже принимать решение - давать или не давать и дозу.

----------


## Амина

Имхо, давать на всякий случай не надо. Лучше на солнышке бывать почаще и подольше. А лысина - это сааааааавсем не показатель рахита) Это может быть один и симптомов. Но о рахите стоит задумываться только когда симптомы в совокупности.

РС. Ой, Ирин, я долго писала, ты уже успела озвучить мои мысли)))))

----------


## freedom

Вот про субъективную оценку признаков это я согласна! Особенно потные ладошки. Ребенок в три месяца еще часто держит кулачки сжатыми, от этого у любого нормального человека ладони потеть будут.

----------


## Амина

К слову, я не давала своим детям) Старший родился в ноябре... Затылок вытирался, в больше никаких симптомов. Ни ладошек (кстати, потными должны быть не только ладошки), ни, тем более, снижения аппетита, ни прочих "прелестей"...

----------


## Polixenia

> Имхо, давать на всякий случай не надо. Лучше на солнышке бывать почаще и подольше. А лысина - это сааааааавсем не показатель рахита) Это может быть один и симптомов. Но о рахите стоит задумываться только когда симптомы в совокупности.


Марин, пребывание на солнышке - это, конечно, лучшая профилактика витамина Д. Но вообще с ноября и примерно по март в наших широтах наблюдается дефицит этого самого солнышка)

----------


## kiara

И при этом самом "дефиците" мой младший умудрялся быть загорелым моськой)))) Ровненько по шапочке) 4-8 часов в день, ежедневно, всегда с открытым лицом - ловили любое солнце при любом показателе термометра, а свежий воздух можно и у нас найти. Когда остальные "заботливые" мамочки старательно укутывали деток в капюшончики и прочие конструкции от "ветра" и иных погодных явлений, включая (!!!) солнце - "чтоб в глазки не светило", мы загорали)
Никогда не давала ни одному из детей и давать не в жизнь не стану! 
Если (повторяю ЕСЛИ!) я буду наблюдать у детей некоторую  совокупность признаков нехватки витамина Д, то просто пройду курс  УФО, но вливать или капать на язык ребенку "витамин Д" однозначно не буду.

----------


## kazangi

кстати, насчет уфо согласна на 100%, и про укутывания тоже, я Ульку в коляске выгуливала зимой вообще открытой, просто в конверте и все, наслушалась по этому поводу от прохожих... а уже если солнечная погода, так вообще с улицы не вылезали. С Васей в слингокуртке считаю это самый большой недостаток - что он прячется "в меня", хотя я стараюсь мордашку посильнее выставлять. но с ним я вообще на эту тему даже не заморачиваюсь, не хочу выдумывать проблем, которых нет.

----------


## mamaRita

Еще я слышала, что светлокожим детям опасно давать витамин д, так как им его нужно меньше, чем смуглым, и может наступить передозировка. Источник не помню, но мне кажется это логичным. А по поводу повальной прфилактики - это явно опять работа фармкомпаний на самом  высшем уровне. Одно время аквадетрим пропал из продажи (как раз у меня второй ребенок родился, первому я давала). Вскоре появился - в новом дизайне и дороже. И люди его заждалиь, понятно, всем же назначают для профиактики! И начали сметать. Прекрасный маркетинговый ход!

----------


## mamaRita

Еще профилактика рахита - движение! Поэтому тем, кто занимается динамичкой или другими активностями с ребенком, точно не грозит!

----------


## adel

Как раз на днях задалась этим вопросом,  свекровь у сына обноружила мокрые пятки и решила что это рахит. Типа и и папашки его то же было только еще и затылок вытирался. Поиски в инете подтверждали эти признаки и и оповещали о том что у каждого 2 го ребенка в россии рахит. (Об этом же твердили мамы на форумах раздраженные подобным диагнозом) в итоге мне очень понравилась передача комаровского про рахит в которой подробно расказано что и потливость и протертость НЕ ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ симптомами рахита и что в цивилизованных странах такой РЕДКИЙ диагноз ставят на основании ренгена и анализа крови. А не на глаз. И что на гв действительно очень минимален риск недостатка вит Д а вот передоз очень возможен и чуть ли не хуже недостатка.

----------


## Polixenia

а с чего вы решили, что Россия - цивилизованная страна?))

----------


## yakudza

Это Комаровский не про Россию говорил, передача на Украине выходит)))))

Я, кстати, ее тоже смотрела. Немножко пугает его самоуверенность и непоколебимость.

adel, мокрые пятки, конечно, не однозначный симптом. А больше никаких признаков?

----------


## adel

Неа... В принципе все хорошо... Еще со стулом проблемы недавно были но это видимо не из этой оперы. А так просто ледяные но мокрые пятки - это то и удивило. Было б жарко , я бы поняла , но мы вроде в холоде живем с рождения поэтому было очень интересно в чем причина.

----------

